

The RAIDzilla II project - Hoff
http://www.tmk.com/raidzilla2/

======
dekhn
He hid the benchmarks at the bottom. And after all that care and effort, he's
still only getting 500MB/sec writes (excluding cached data, which is the spiky
area of the graph). That's nothing special.

I personally wouldn't have bothered with the RAID card or the battery backup.
That's a lot of effort and engineering to solve a problem space which
typically ends up being irrelevant compared to other more salient problems.
Also, in my experience, RAID cards and battery backups fail in production use,
usually at the most inconvenient time.

